# Can I Recover Data From Formatted Hard Disk



## dikudik (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi,

Wed Aug 11 2004,  i lost my important accounting data which i have feeded in tally 4.5 i have simple machine IBM 486 , I HAVE FORMATTED HARD DISK AND RE LOAD ALL THE PROGRAMME WIN-95 ETC.. AS I REALISED NOW I HAVE NO BACKUP OF MY ACCOUNTING DATA CAN ANY BODY TELL ME IS IT POSSIBLE TO RECOVER DATA FROM THIS FORMATTED HARD DISK , BASIC MACHINE IS WIN-95 AND 16 MB RAM OR CAN ANY BODY TELL ME IS THERE ANY SOFTWARE WHICH DOES THIS TYPE OF WORK . FOR U'R INF. HARD DISK IS JUST 540 MB

PLZ.............................................
HELP...................................


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 13, 2004)

Try 'Recover 4 All', 'File Recovery for Windows'. d00d, do a google search! u'll find more answers than u'll get from here.


----------



## sohummisra (Aug 13, 2004)

i wouldn't fancy your chances but try that anyway.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 13, 2004)

well after a format i dont think any software would possibly recover any software as the software try to access the system registry before restoring a particular thing but since u have formatted it completely i dont think it will trace the deleted stuff.anyways u can still try for the recovery.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 13, 2004)

Data recovery software doesn't recover data by looking at the registry. It searches for data that is present on the disk but is not listed in the FAT (File Allocation Table).


----------



## krazydude (Aug 13, 2004)

Chances r slim, never heard or seen of data recovery frm a formatted HDD before !!


----------



## shehan9999 (Aug 13, 2004)

PC Inspector File Recovery
its  freeware and quite good


----------



## sohummisra (Aug 13, 2004)

but does it recover formatted data? that question looks very stupid when i read it.


----------



## walking-techie (Aug 14, 2004)

data recovery from a formatted hdd is very mcuh possible, however no guarantee that relevant required data will be recovered u cannot recover specific data .. the recovery s/w will recover whatever it is able to recover


hope u get wat u want .. keep fingers crossed ..


----------



## Root (Aug 14, 2004)

Buddy, There is very less chance to get your data back. So don't waste trying to recover it instead try rearranging it for youself from else where, Keep trying ..... It might help you...


----------



## shehan9999 (Aug 14, 2004)

well i formated one my partitions and using PC Inspector File Recovery i was able to recover some of the files that were on that partition.
the s/w will also indicate how good the chances are of recovering that file.
i got it from one of the digit cd's


correct me if i'm wrong:
when u delete/format a file, that file is not physically removed from the disk, instead the entry for that file is removed from the file allocation table. So unless some new files are written/stored onto the blocks where that deleted file is stored it is still possible to recover it.


----------



## ice (Aug 14, 2004)

Less chance, cause u already WROTE on the same hdd.


----------



## technomodel (Aug 14, 2004)

well, if you have performed a full format i dont think that u have any chance of recovereing ur data, coz it fills ur hd with zeroes, ie the data are physically removed.. but there is a chance if u have performed a quick format. Try the recovery softwares.


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 14, 2004)

Your chances to recover you data is slim, anyway you can still try.
Use  Restorer2000 Data , download it frm here
*www.bitmart.net/download.shtml


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 14, 2004)

Please post if u succed in recovering your data.


----------



## pantheratigris (Aug 15, 2004)

I dont think it is possible to recover your data. As they are saying you may be able to recover a small portion but i think it is not possible once you have formatted your HDD.


----------



## alib_i (Aug 15, 2004)

firstly ...

it is only possible to recover data if you've  'quick formatted' the drive.
this simply removes the FAT table and leaves the files intact.
so the data is there but simply cannot be read.
all recovery progams will work only in this type of formatting.

but if its a full format ...
then believe me .. 
all this is simply waste of time ..

secondly ..

all such recovery programs are to be installed in the drive ..
installing programs after u've lost data is highly not recommeded..

thirdly ...

this is what happenned to me ...
i recovered around 10GB data which i lost due to partition magic ..
all the data was recovered ...
but here's the trap ...
none of the data was readable ..
none of the music was running .. no nothing


----------



## anupamsinha (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi All

Try Noton Unformat. Quick or Normal format both can be unformatted.

Best of luck.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 19, 2004)

Ur data can be recovered if and only if the ur data has not been overwritten, even if you had done a full format.

As long as  1. ur data is not over written or 2. ur drive is physically damaged or 3. u have not used low level format or zero fill drive, 
u can get ur data back

Try getdataback or recover 4 all.

However, if you have installed Win'95 on the same drive as you have stored ur Tally data, chances are really slim. Much worse, if you have stored it on you c: drive, because windows uses this drive for its page file which most probably would have overwritten most of your data.


----------



## busyanuj (Aug 20, 2004)

just hope that you did a _Quick formatting_ of your hard drive, and not _Unconditional formatting_. 
In such case, the data may be recoverable.

did you use the _format c: /q_ command or something else?


----------



## prankzter (Aug 20, 2004)

sorry man ur chances r pretty slim. anyway, try PC file inspector, cant bet my life that it will work though!


----------



## rajendra99 (Aug 20, 2004)

Data from a formatted drive is never lost unless it is wiped by special security sw or the disk has been written again. Try getdataback. Upon scanning, you will see many files that wont show in regular explorer window. Select the files you think are your data files and recover. If the same physical space is re-written by new files, then forget it.


----------



## gsmsikar (Jan 1, 2006)

can anyone tell me , which is the best method to take the backup of Tally 4.5 ? 
and can we install any other hardware as 'A' Drive  in place of floppy drive ?

please help me ..

thanks


----------



## ishaan (Jan 2, 2006)

as every1 sed, slim chances

u can also try dis software - FreeUndelete

came in one of the digits of the last few months...freeware and no spyware/adware wid it

its helped me recover many files, but ive not tried from formats

@gsmsikar...totally unrelated dude u should post a new thread for this qestion

see the backup and restore procedure on this page - *www.tallysolutions.com/convert.shtml

i dont think assigning A to anything other than a floppy drive is possible


----------



## ramprasad (Jan 2, 2006)

I have recovered some data even after formatting by using Get Data Back and Easy Recovery....

Worth giving a try......


----------



## terrytree (Jun 30, 2006)

yes, i think data recovery software can help you.

i suggest you use EASEUS Data Recovery Wizard.
*www.easeus.com/download.htm


----------



## JGuru (Jun 30, 2006)

Even if you format the HD , the data is recoverable. The normal format is called
 'high-level format'. In this case data is recoverable. But if you do a 'low-level' format
   you can't recover anything!! There are lots of data-recovery softwares available.
  The best is OnTrack's Easy Recovery. No trial version is available. If you want it , be
  prepared to pay it!!. Visit their website www.ontrack.com


----------



## arijit basu (Jun 30, 2006)

from what I gather ontrack recovery does the best job...
or if its important and contains sensitive files,you better seek professional help...
that may solve your purpose


----------



## Moserbee (Apr 20, 2007)

Stellar Phoenix FAT & NTFS data recovery software is also a good tool which recovers data from formated hard drive. Helped me in the past in recovering my data from formated hard drive. 
This tool also provide partition recovery from FAT 16, FAT 32, NTFS & NTFS5 file system.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 20, 2007)

^See thread's date


----------



## Bigtech (Apr 28, 2007)

You can use PC Inspector file recovery


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 28, 2007)

LOL@Tech Genius


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 28, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> LOL@Tech Genius



Thread was created on 13-08-2004, 09:53 AM


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 28, 2007)

I was LMFAO when i saw the year as 2004 ..B/w Mods plz lock this thread!!!


----------

